# Fulltiming Insurance



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We spent a pleasant day out at Stratford yesterday. We put a few faces to names and had fun conversations about macerators and engines ! Strangely we only met RVers. I guess the others were out buying bits for their motorhomes that don.t come as standard.


We were accosted by Sureterm Direct insurance. As ours is up for renewal I asked them all the questions relevant to fulltiming. It was all no problem etc etc. They are ringing me to give me a quote tomorrow. Does anyone know anything about them. It all seemed too good to be true

Thanks


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Billym
It was indded nice to finally meet you and your wonderful family yesterday, and we all found the macerator discussions very illuminating :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Keith


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Billym
> It was indded nice to finally meet you and your wonderful family yesterday, and we all found the macerator discussions very illuminating :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


 hi, same here keith :roll: you beat me to it :lol:

ray


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Billym & co

It was nice to meet you all!!

Sharon


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*RV Insurance*

Safeguard rang me up in November last year to ask if I would run an advert in the Big Pitch Guide for them. They wanted to advertise to the RV community that they had literally JUST started insuring RV's.

I ran their advert in our January update but my insurance is not yet ready for renewal so I have never asked them for a quote as a full-timer.

I cannot get 'contents' cover with the NFU as I am a 'full-timer' and they have my RV insured as a 'professional' vehicle SO I would be more than interested if Sureterm are including contents with their policies.

Please keep us in touch if you do get a quote

Dick


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Fulltiming? Insurance*

Am in the process of renewing just at the moment although I have till the 12th to complete it. 
Have spoken to Comfort and 360 days a year seemed fine until they said that actual "no fixed abode" fulltiming almost doubled the premium!. 
I cannot understand how, if someone has taken the trouble to talk sensibly to these people and intends to make his mobile investment his home, that the risk to the Insurer ( and hence the premium) should be 100% greater. I would have thought that one would have shown by the conversation that the venture was being taken seriously. A suggestion was made that the risk perception was based on the applicants home postcode, it would make more sense to preclude cover from those areas where crime is more likely, again, who would put all there possessions in a 'van parked on Brixton or Toxteth ( with apologies to all those who live in those areas!) Of course a motorhome wouldnt be at ones Home postcode if fulltiming!!

I feel that the 100% increase in premium was due more to market forces as there really doesnt seem to be many insurers doing proper fulltime cover, even for just motorhomes.

Would be very interested to compare with Sureterm

Mike


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

When you guys get your insurance quotes could you please add a valuation to the RV being insured


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Billym & co

brief as it was it ws nice to finally meet you guys, hope we meet up again soon

Sian


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Obviously the salespeople at Stratford were on commission as everything they told me was a load of rubbish. Sureterm Direct will not insure fulltimers. I should have known.


----------

